# Installed eBay Neuspeed replica exhaust and Tsudo Downpipe (pic intensive)



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

*Edit: videos posted below.*
*resonator (cherry bomb) installed on last page* :thumbup:

Downpipe measures 2.5" and is made by Tsudo. It is a catless downpipe with a tiny resonator in the place of a cat. The exhaust is a neuspeed replica 2.75" diameter.

Everything bolted up like a charm with, and I kid you not when i say this, ZERO modifications and it sounds pretty nice. Also no leaks. It is loud and there is no other way of putting it, but that's what i wanted  
enjoy the ic:s and questions are welcomed :beer:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice install, we'll take videos tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

2.Quick said:


> Nice install, we'll take videos tonight. :thumbup:


hells yes!:beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

looks nice! wish I would have seen the tsudo before I ordered the USP testpipe. I paid $250 and it doesnt come with the mounts :thumbdown:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The mounts are not needed in any way on the usp. To me that looks like a high flow cat. Did op take a picture of the inside of it? Wall thickness? And 2.75? That's way too big for a n/a motor sure it isn't 2.25?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> The mounts are not needed in any way on the usp. To me that looks like a high flow cat. Did op take a picture of the inside of it? Wall thickness? And 2.75? That's way too big for a n/a motor sure it isn't 2.25?


If it really is a neuspeed rep it will be 2.75.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

If that's the case, you are losing power. Its way to large for the motor. I mean not ridiculously huge like 3" but still non turbo, you've just essentially opened up too much


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Exhaust is indeed 2.75" and the "cat" looking section is a resonator, you can see right threw it. May i ask where you got your information as to this particular motor loosing power with 2.75"? Links/dynos? The 12v Vr's are dyno proven to make more power NA on a 3" ( link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...back-to-back.&highlight=3&quot;+exhaust&quot;) Im confident this much higher flowing head than the VR would yield similar results.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its been beaten to the ground. But its also displacement and exhaust pulse. A 5 cylinder doesn't have the same scavenging effect a 6 would have. Its not a vr simply put. I mean if you compare even whatI believe awe said about the 2.0t even THAT was proven to not gain as much with a 3" exhaust. They suggested a 2.5" exhaust on a turbo (small turbo lol) talk with any of the 2.5 forum sponsors. now is 2.75 going to be as bad as 3"? Probably not. But you do need some back pressure in order to actually PULL the exhaust out. Bigger is not always better. 

Audi4u even claimed the OEM exhaust flowed just fine until around 300hp. And he was one of the first to turbo this motor. 

Our head does flow beautifully. Its an amazing head, but take into account that its not just the head.its the intake manifold, and exhaust mani as well. You've got to see the weakest link. most people even noticed LOSS of power with the Eurojet header. Dyno proven losses.

I doubt you've lost a lot. But can assure you without a turbo you aren't particularly gaining anything. 

I need 3" myself. Should be replacing my Eurojet exhaust soon enough


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I need 3" myself. Should be replacing my Eurojet exhaust soon enough


c2 has a 3 inch catback for the 2.5 but really you can probably put a gti catback on it. Are you gonna sell the eurojet?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah i think i'll probably end up selling the eurojet. I think 3" Is needed. I'm going to get the SRI first, but then it'll be 3" 

want to be notified when it's for sale?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> want to be notified when it's for sale?


Definitely


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a 3" exhaust


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

i will throw mine on a dyno eventually because it pulls better than it did before but for right now all I have is my butt-dyno :beer: I did however get caught off-guard when i made some pulls in 3rd gear how quickly the miles added. I wasn't anticipating the miles to climb as quickly as they did.

In the end, for me, it's about the driving experience. If i only have 170hp and the car is fun and maintains good gas mileage then i feel like I have won. I don't race nor care how quick someone else's car is. Most car's are "street princesses" never seeing a real day of performance that the expensive parts they installed were designed for. It's all about me and how much I love driving my car :beer:

Until i put a dyno up there is no point in arguing, this is simply a picture thread to show people one of MANY eBay exhausts and their fitment. There are 2.25", 2.5" and mine at 2.75" and it's your choice as they are all around the same price. Some people don't have much money, such as myself, and if my exhaust holds up for a couple years + then it will be comforting for people wanting to tune for cheap. I pretty much bit the bullet and crossing my fingers on longevity.

eace::beer:eace::beer:eace::beer:eace::beer:eace::beer:eace::beer:eace:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Im a facts kind of guy, i prefer to pass on information that is proven and not suggest hear-say. Dynos dont lie, until im shown otherwise we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I have a 3" exhaust


N/A or F/I?


----------



## MkVForTheWin (Jun 22, 2009)

Would you mind posting a link to the seller on ebay you bought it from? There are pages and pages and I'm trying to find the cat back you got, I had it bookmarked at one point but the auction ended. Btw, the setup looks awesome, and I like my exhausts a little on the loud side too, no point in putting one on if it doesn't make you grin when you hit the 2.5's 4k sweet spot. :beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2.5in would have been better. :thumbup:

Glad you like it! Ebay is a scary place...


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

:laugh: man! That sounds great!
My exhaust should arrive by the end of the month.
I can't wait to hear my 2.5L growl a lil bit like that.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

This doesn't sound bad at all, you can always throw in a resonator where the mid-pipe is.

Whats the drone like on the higheway?


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

so what did this all end up costin you?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wasn't even arguing a point... Just was wondering if it was a typo.you're right its your car.do with it what you desire. But biggest question lies in why don't other companies make a larger diameter exhaust then if it makes power? Just my 02 cents. Continue on wasn't trying to start anything. I understand you just bought it so I'd be p!!ssed if someone rained on my parade about my purchase... Sorry dude.it does look good though


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

teejaybee said:


> so what did this all end up costin you?


shipped to my door $470 and a little help from my good friend (meaning he installed it for me for free  )



WhatNoGarnish said:


> This doesn't sound bad at all, you can always throw in a resonator where the mid-pipe is.
> 
> Whats the drone like on the higheway?


resonator is in the future if i get sick of the noise...which i am enjoying for now haha

Highways aren't bad, there is a little bit of drone i'm not gonna lie but TO ME the level is completely acceptable and i drive all highway to work and back for 15 miles each way at a constant 80mph. :beer:


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

can you use this midpipe with headers?


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> Wasn't even arguing a point... Just was wondering if it was a typo.you're right its your car.do with it what you desire. But biggest question lies in why don't other companies make a larger diameter exhaust then if it makes power? Just my 02 cents. Continue on wasn't trying to start anything. I understand you just bought it so I'd be p!!ssed if someone rained on my parade about my purchase... Sorry dude.it does look good though



No need to apologize. this is an open forum you can voice your opinion it really doesn't bother me that much. I simply wanted to state that i'm not ALL about numbers but the experience and the overall feel which this 2.75" system is able to deliver 

As you can see i've been on these forums a while so it's not my first rondevous  there is a reason I posted this in the technical 2.5L forum as opposed to MKVI. There seems to be a buncha winy sheep with biased opinions in the other forum as opposed to here where people have a little more technical knowledge and can provide good feedback/opinions.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

bubbrando said:


> can you use this midpipe with headers?


I have absolutely NO IDEA but the flange is different if you're referring to the OBX/EJ header...hope that helps.:beer:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

2ptslo said:


> N/A or F/I?


N/A opcorn:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

could you link us to the tsudo downpipe and does it throw a code?


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah hit us up with some links lol


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats awesome, sounds good for real! :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Being a 2.5 owner since 08 and after extensive reading of not only 2.5 information.but also many many different informative articles regarding exhaust and it's needs was the only reason I spoke up. I see you have also been around for some time as well. Glad you are savvy enough to see I wasn't coming at you! Lol lord knows your back piece is something I didn't know existed, and something that could help with my turbo set up. I agree too many people concern themselves with what others think is"cool" my car I actually DO drive and occasionally track. 

Makes me happy to see there are still guys out there doing what THEY want, not what the scene deems as correct.

Gotta check sound clips now. Haven't done that yet!


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

teejaybee said:


> yeah hit us up with some links lol


 http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2498307905.218595.230731627905&type=1&theater


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

2ptslo said:


> No need to apologize. this is an open forum you can voice your opinion it really doesn't bother me that much. I simply wanted to state that i'm not ALL about numbers but the experience and the overall feel which this 2.75" system is able to deliver
> 
> As you can see i've been on these forums a while so it's not my first rondevous  there is a reason I posted this in the technical 2.5L forum as opposed to MKVI. There seems to be a buncha winy sheep with biased opinions in the other forum as opposed to here where people have a little more technical knowledge and can provide good feedback/opinions.


A lot of truth in the MKVI statement. At least in the Jetta section, most people are 'derps' and don't know sh*t!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Not to start anything, but the exhaust topic has been beaten to death. 

Read here.

Towards the back.

:beer: to a good looking exhaust.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds and looks dope! :thumbup:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

itskohler said:


> Not to start anything, but the exhaust topic has been beaten to death.
> 
> Read here.
> 
> ...


Yep lots of he said she saids in there  Not one dyno of proof for the 20v 2.5 5 cylinder, we can speculate all day but do you _really_ think power is being lost from 2.5" to 2.75"? :screwy: This motor is only .3L less than a 12v VR and that motor has been proven to make more power on 3". The 2.5L is a 4valve motor and moves a ton more air & has light years better technology, i cant be convinced you lose power with a 2.75" or even a 3" unless someone can show me physical proof. Not trying to be a dick just hate how everyone here on vortex takes something someone else says and preaches it as their own. :heart:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sigh, once again, AWE Tuning tested a 3" pipe with a TURBO 2.0 engine, which minus the turbo is arguably our engine just missing a cylinder. If it isn't worth it on a turbo car (where a wider exhaust SHOULD benefit) than how in the world would it benefit a 2.5? And if it did, don't you think all of the exhaust companies would sell them? Or do they not know what they are talking about either? They only have years of experience... :facepalm:

_Why did we choose 2.5 inch and not 3.0 inch diameter for our MK5 exhaust? Our first prototypes of this system were indeed 3.0 inch, but we found that the effort it took to move the large mass of air in the 3.0 inch system at lower rpms resulted in a loss of torque with very little offsetting gain up top. Take a look at our 3.0 inch prototype dyno sheets here and see why a 3.0 inch system is not appropriate for this car._ - AWE.

Do I think that a .25 of an inch is making or breaking the deal? Not at all. Unless you are creating an actual racecar (I know all of us think our cars are already racecars :laugh it really doesn't matter. 

And as I have said before, it loos really good and sounds even better. If the owner is happy with it, graphs, charts, numbers, etc really don't matter. :thumbup:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Apples to oranges and still based off speculation, i do all 2ptlo's installs and have worked with his many projects over the years. Ive been in these same debates back in 99' when people claimed the same horse crap about VRs. Ive had my own years of experience and base decisions like this off proven results ( im no Vortex tuner )I guess it'll take a decade of debate again before the results are proven. Also FYI the 2.0 and 2.5 are nothing alike, ive torn more than my share to pieces.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

EDIT

Post made out of anger.

Apples to oranges is correct.

:beer:


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

itskohler said:


> EDIT
> 
> Post made out of anger.
> 
> ...


Edit: i made the post after you edited 

2.quick really does know what he's talking about. But hey, once dynos come out from someone with too much money and time on their hands that can install a 2.5" and a 3" same day, then we can have a legitimate argument.

Be honest with yourself, how can anyone say FOR SURE without proof that "if a 2.0L 4 banger turbo didn't benefit from a 3" it MUST mean a 2.5L 5-cylinder N/A engine definitely will not either." I mean that statement is so ridiculous it makes me LMFAO and ROFL :beer::laugh:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

No brotha just a comparison, this is literally dejavu' of the 12v VR forum back then. Most if not all aftermarket exhausts will yield more power than stock, but _the most power they can get_ isnt they're main priority, profit is. If you feel that statement is invalid then i dont know what to tell you, a business is a business and cost of production is always a factor in manufacturing. They have to keep the prices somewhat competitive & realistic. Think about it no 3" was EVER offered for the VR because "its too big" yet in 2010 amazingly enough it was proven the 3" made more power. Im not argueing with you im argueing the fact your basing your knowledge on product descriptions. Pull an exhaust add from the late 90's and see they claim the same crap. Cost ALWAYS out-weighs total horsepower output for a company looking to sell mass quantities. Thats why proper custom exhausts offered from smaller shops have time and time again shown more power on the dyno than any over the counter exhaust but they're $$$$$$$


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Gad I can entertain you. 

Eurojet, AWE, Techtonics, and Neuspeed must not know anything either. Might wanna give them the heads up and let them know that the research they did was wrong...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2.Quick said:


> No brotha just a comparison, this is literally dejavu' of the 12v VR forum back then. Most if not all aftermarket exhausts will yield more power than stock, but _the most power they can get_ isnt they're main priority, profit is. If you feel that statement is invalid then i dont know what to tell you, a business is a business and cost of production is always a factor in manufacturing. They have to keep the prices somewhat competitive & realistic. Think about it no 3" was EVER offered for the VR because "its too big" yet in 2010 amazingly enough it was proven the 3" made more power. Im not argueing with you im argueing the fact your basing your knowledge on product descriptions. Pull an exhaust add from the late 90's and see they claim the same crap. Cost ALWAYS out-weighs total horsepower output for a company looking to sell mass quantities. Thats why proper custom exhausts offered from smaller shops have time and time again shown more power on the dyno than any over the counter exhaust but they're $$$$$$$


I agree to a certain extent...it doesn't really matter what you are I believe as truth. 

OPs 2.75 is doing fine by him, that is what matters. :beer:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Dont get mad dude, TTTuning, Neuspeed, Eurosport have been around forever and never offered anything over 2.25" or 2.5" yet today they're years of experience were shown when recent dyno pulls were performed showing they're exhausts did indeed make more power, but the whole 3" is too big and backpressure loss claims were crap. Do you think they want to come out and say "this system yields us more profit and is more cost affective?" No they only state what the exhaust has to offer. They build great quality stuff and every one of them make power, but claiming a larger exhaust makes less power " because none of them make one" is just silliness. Id be glad to split the cost of back to back dyno pulls with you. Im not trying to attack you just educate you that you cant write off certain things "just because they say so." :beer: I dont want to get 2ptlo's post locked so i'll end with this. No hard feelings just bringing information to light. eace:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

We here in the 2.5 forum seldom get locked...it's only because we all actually discuss without getting personal and this is a perfect example of how awesome the 2.5 Forum is. Disagreeing, but never going over the top insulting one another.

welcome to possibly the only area on vortex that everyone seriously gets along!


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> We here in the 2.5 forum seldom get locked...it's only because we all actually discuss without getting personal and this is a perfect example of how awesome the 2.5 Forum is. Disagreeing, but never going over the top insulting one another.
> 
> welcome to possibly the only area on vortex that everyone seriously gets along!


:thumbup:

reinforcing yet again why I posted in here not MKVI forum:beer:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> We here in the 2.5 forum seldom get locked...it's only because we all actually discuss without getting personal and this is a perfect example of how awesome the 2.5 Forum is. Disagreeing, but never going over the top insulting one another.
> 
> welcome to possibly the only area on vortex that everyone seriously gets along!


Couldnt agree more. Everyone here shares their point of view without bashing one another. I barely venture to any other area on Vortex because of this.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2.Quick said:


> Im not trying to attack you just educate you that you cant write off certain things "just because they say so." :beer: I dont want to get 2ptlo's post locked so i'll end with this. No hard feelings just bringing information to light. eace:


 None taken. Its gonna take a lot more than banter back and forth in a forum to get under my skin. :thumbup:


TylerO28 said:


> We here in the 2.5 forum seldom get locked...it's only because we all actually discuss without getting personal and this is a perfect example of how awesome the 2.5 Forum is. Disagreeing, but never going over the top insulting one another.
> 
> welcome to possibly the only area on vortex that everyone seriously gets along!


 For real. I visit other areas every once in a while and immediately come back here. I don't even go to the MKV forums unless it's really slow.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

so this is strange...I attempted to provide a link to the downpipe for everyone and it's completely GONE off eBay hmmmm....


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

The ebay item ended. They have a website though and their selling the whole kit for a deal. I am anxious to bite but really like how my exhaust is currently with just the suitcase deleted...coming from someone who had a eurojet exhaust.
http://www.speed-element.com/servlet/the-3518/Tsudo-06-dsh-10-VW-Rabbit/Detail


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

Might have to pick up the down pipe. I was going back and forth on header or this, but this is a way better deal with better overall gains. If I ever go turbo (which I want to do) am I going to have to upgrade my entire exhaust system though?


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

bubbrando said:


> Might have to pick up the down pipe. I was going back and forth on header or this, but this is a way better deal with better overall gains. If I ever go turbo (which I want to do) am I going to have to upgrade my entire exhaust system though?


Most likely a new downpipe will come with a COMPLETE reputable kit and a new (larger diameter) exhaust will be recommended.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

bubbrando said:


> Might have to pick up the down pipe. I was going back and forth on header or this, but this is a way better deal with better overall gains. If I ever go turbo (which I want to do) am I going to have to upgrade my entire exhaust system though?


If you want to go turbo, do the exhaust now, as youll need a new header for the tubo anyways. 3in will be fine for a turbo set up. :thumbup:


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr2.0 said:


> The ebay item ended. They have a website though and their selling the whole kit for a deal. I am anxious to bite but really like how my exhaust is currently with just the suitcase deleted...coming from someone who had a eurojet exhaust.
> http://www.speed-element.com/servlet/the-3518/Tsudo-06-dsh-10-VW-Rabbit/Detail


the kit really is VERY well priced but honestly I heard that exhaust on a rabbit (someone posted in on youtube) sounds VERY quiet and crappy. (simply my opinion)


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I've already got a Magnaflow so I'd just be picking up the down pipe. Guess I could sell everything later on when I boost the car.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

bubbrando said:


> Well I've already got a Magnaflow so I'd just be picking up the down pipe. Guess I could sell everything later on when I boost the car.


wait for USP to have a sale. It's less hassle that way :beer:


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

But Tsudo's is $90 cheaper!


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

bubbrando said:


> But Tsudo's is $90 cheaper!


honestly after hearing that exhaust on youtube i wouldn't take it for free. This makes it seem like it would be VERY hard to sell and most likely at a loss. Be patient sometimes USP has cat-less DPs for $230 which is $50 more than mine was.

The question is would you rather spend $50 more or go through the headache of selling a Tsudo exhaust?:beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's it.you get what you pay for. And horrible tone is going to be hard to sell in the future. 
It comes down to build quality. Material used, wall thicknesses, actual design and construction means a lot with an exhaust it may say"stainless steel" but what level of ss?? There are several known levels of ss and some are actual garbage for an exhaust. And some do rust. As far as turbo... You can run 2.5" if you are going to keep it under stage 3. Any exhaust bigger won't really be needed. If you want to build power, and have room to grow. Go with 3"


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. After a little more reading I decided against a down pipe of any kind for now. I don't like the sound so much and figure that money will be better spent painting my TB rear.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

bubbrando said:


> Thanks for the input guys. After a little more reading I decided against a down pipe of any kind for now. I don't like the sound so much and figure that money will be better spent painting my TB rear.


 Wise choice. :thumbup:

It's better to have a car that looks good, than to have a car that looks average and sounds like garbage IMO. :beer:


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

How much impact does the DP have on the tone & volume of this exhaust?


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

beats me but it is significantly nicer than stock DP so i'm assuming quite a bit. it would probably be quieter without the downpipe...but that's just a guess.


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

Did you get any CEL's? Thanks again for help, Dude! I really appreciate it! :beer:


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Mistar1209 said:


> Did you get any CEL's? Thanks again for help, Dude! I really appreciate it! :beer:


NP! I figure not everyone is going to be fond of my purchase nor like my thought process but since i pulled the trigger and went the "cheap way" I may as well give my feedback. i will continuously post updates and hopefully everything holds up 

Funny you're asking because I was going to post an update that It's been 200 miles already and NO CEL


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2ptslo said:


> NP! I figure not everyone is going to be fond of my purchase nor like my thought process but since i pulled the trigger and went the "cheap way" I may as well give my feedback. i will continuously post updates and hopefully everything hold up
> 
> Funny you're asking because I was going to post an update that It's been 200 miles already and NO CEL


 Nice!

I hate CELs...


----------



## Tkd540 (Apr 27, 2012)

I know this thread is a month old but I came to say that the level of intelligence on this site is so much higher than golfmk6.com, it seems like everyone there is waiting for a new post to be made so they can bash on the user. I got my 2012 golf 2 door manual last week and have been doing research every day, I knew someone had to have this system installed. I ordered the APR carbonio yesterday and after reading this I'm gonna pick up the Tsudo system soon. Thank you so much for all the detailed information  
Here's the link to the eBay item: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tsudo-06-07...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae59dc99e&vxp=mtr


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tkd540 said:


> I'm gonna pick up the Tsudo system soon. Thank you so much for all the detailed information
> hash=item5ae59dc99e&vxp=mtr[/url]


 Post some vids when you get the chance. I have been looking at this catback too. As you know mine is kinda loud so I want something quieter.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Any updates on how the system is treating you? Its a really tempting alternative for those strapped for cash.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

jaja123 said:


> Post some vids when you get the chance. I have been looking at this catback too. As you know mine is kinda loud so I want something quieter.


 Im sure it'll sound roughly the same to the videos posted on the first page.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

2.Quick said:


> Im sure it'll sound roughly the same to the videos posted on the first page.


 Just finished reading your entire build thread. Good stuff man. What did you think of the quality of the exhaust thread starter installed?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

cbs_24 said:


> Just finished reading your entire build thread. Good stuff man. What did you think of the quality of the exhaust thread starter installed?


 Thanks alot, im not really understanding your question though too early in the morning i guess lol.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

2.Quick said:


> Thanks alot, im not really understanding your question though too early in the morning i guess lol.


 
No problem. Just wondering what you think of the quality of the exhaust, thread starter just installed, being a rep and everything.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Honestly for the money i dont think you can beat it, though after some miles it is louder resulting in him wanting to put an addition resonator in. Mind you he removed his cat so if you buy the cat-back alone i think its a great bang for your buck.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

2.Quick said:


> Honestly for the money i dont think you can beat it, though after some miles it is louder resulting in him wanting to put an addition resonator in. Mind you he removed his cat so if you buy the cat-back alone i think its a great bang for your buck.


 
Cool, thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

2.Quick said:


> Im sure it'll sound roughly the same to the videos posted on the first page.


 Actually the tsudo cat back is 2.5" and has an extra resonator, i would imagine it would be quieter.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Vash350z said:


> Actually the tsudo cat back is 2.5" and has an extra resonator, i would imagine it would be quieter.


 Of course the OP has no cat just resonator & muffler.


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

There is video (at least one) of the Tsudo catback on a MKV Rabbit. The video seems to back up your thoughts about it being more quiet. I know in at least a couple of the earlier posts on this thread someone commented on the sound quality of the Tsudo system. I have to admit that I've never heard it in person, but on the YouTube video, it didn't sound so great to me. Granted, that could be just the camera. But to me, given the clarity of the background sounds on the video, I'm not so sure that exhaust sounds good. It seems a little deeper than stock. If your looking for an exhaust, I hope this info helps! :beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Mistar1209 said:


> There is video (at least one) of the Tsudo catback on a MKV Rabbit. The video seems to back up your thoughts about it being more quiet. I know in at least a couple of the earlier posts on this thread someone commented on the sound quality of the Tsudo system. I have to admit that I've never heard it in person, but on the YouTube video, it didn't sound so great to me. Granted, that could be just the camera. But to me, given the clarity of the background sounds on the video, I'm not so sure that exhaust sounds good. It seems a little deeper than stock. If your looking for an exhaust, I hope this info helps! :beer:


 
I'll have to track that video down.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Mistar1209 said:


> There is video (at least one) of the Tsudo catback on a MKV Rabbit. The video seems to back up your thoughts about it being more quiet. I know in at least a couple of the earlier posts on this thread someone commented on the sound quality of the Tsudo system. I have to admit that I've never heard it in person, but on the YouTube video, it didn't sound so great to me. Granted, that could be just the camera. But to me, given the clarity of the background sounds on the video, I'm not so sure that exhaust sounds good. It seems a little deeper than stock. If your looking for an exhaust, I hope this info helps! :beer:


i stayed away from the tsudo exhaust like the plague. it sounded HORRIBLE in my opinion. But hey that's just my opinion haha :beer:


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

2ptslo said:


> i stayed away from the tsudo exhaust like the plague. it sounded HORRIBLE in my opinion. But hey that's just my opinion haha :beer:


Your set up sounds AMAZING, Dude! I'm tackling one project at a time, and I've been working on polishing some wheels I bought (which is much more labor intensive than I thought it would be). My tires get here on Tuesday and the exhaust is next!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

2ptslo said:


> i stayed away from the tsudo exhaust like the plague. it sounded HORRIBLE in my opinion. But hey that's just my opinion haha :beer:



I only found one sound clip of it on youtube and it was at low speeds so I couldn't really get a good idea of how it sounds.


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

2ptslo said:


> i stayed away from the tsudo exhaust like the plague. it sounded HORRIBLE in my opinion. But hey that's just my opinion haha :beer:


What was the length of the straight pipe between the end of your downpipe & the beginning of your catback?


----------



## Tkd540 (Apr 27, 2012)

23" +/-



S4 enohPi ym morf tneS


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeesh, that looks quality....


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just installed this test pipe today. Build quality is good, didn't need to cut or modify it in any way to get it to fit in the stock location. The one thing I can say I wish it had was an O2 bung plug for the second opening im not using. Other than that, it sounds great and can really feel the power on downshifts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered the exhaust that 2ptslo was so kind to share with all of us. Again, Dude, thanks for your help and answering my questions. For right now, I'm not going with the downpipe. My plan is to remove everything from the resonator back. Any good ideas on how to best handle the straight pipe that's going to need to be installed between my cat and new exhaust? I believe that will need to transition from a 2.25" pipe to the 2.75" on the new exhaust. :beer:


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

update of installed cherry Bomb resonator.... no videos yet but they're coming 

http://www.cherrybomb.com/Catalog/Categories/glasspack_traditional_ol_skool.aspx

This is literally the "Cherry" on the icing for this exhaust. In my opinion much needed 

Before:









After:


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Mistar1209 said:


> I went ahead and ordered the exhaust that 2ptslo was so kind to share with all of us. Again, Dude, thanks for your help and answering my questions. For right now, I'm not going with the downpipe. My plan is to remove everything from the resonator back. Any good ideas on how to best handle the straight pipe that's going to need to be installed between my cat and new exhaust? I believe that will need to transition from a 2.25" pipe to the 2.75" on the new exhaust. :beer:


all you need is a roughly 23" long piece of aluminized piping ($8 at any local weld shop) and two band clamps from NAPA and you're golden 

the exhaust i have reduces down to a 2.25 diameter at the mid resonator.

My downpipe is 2.5" and it reduces to 2.25", then i installed the previously mentioned cherry bomb 2.25" (23" long - perfect fit) and that bolted right up to the exhaust's 2.25" section. 


So my exhaust is 2.5">2.25">2.75" :beer:


BTW NEW Total price of my exhaust manifold-back exhaust is $510


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just went ahead & had the exhaust installed by Nothing Leaves Stock. It doesn't seem as loud as yours, but I didn't think it would since I didn't go with the downpipe too. I'm very pleased with the tone though!


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Mistar1209 said:


> I just went ahead & had the exhaust installed by Nothing Leaves Stock. It doesn't seem as loud as yours, but I didn't think it would since I didn't go with the downpipe too. I'm very pleased with the tone though!


 how's the fit? any rattling or anything? post some videos please i want to know what it sounds like with stock piping at the engine  

now that i installed the cherry bomb i no longer have a rattle. i think the pipe i installed before to remove the resonator was literally half of an inch too short.


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

Sound Clip please with resonator installed??


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

OP, it looks and sounds good. 

Please post a vid up with the current setup. 

thanks


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Justin14 said:


> OP, it looks and sounds good.
> 
> Please post a vid up with the current setup.
> 
> thanks


i will do my best. i've been busy and on my days off i've been lazy but everyone needs to hear how much better is sounds now as compared to the original setup without the resonator.

i'm hoping that on friday i can get some videos at the latest by saturday night. Fingers crossed :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

Come on I wanna hear it.. Stop teasing


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is a sound clip under the bridge and there will be more coming next week.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

2ptslo said:


> Here is a sound clip under the bridge and there will be more coming next week.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

sounds pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

cbs_24 said:


> Any updates on how the system is treating you? Its a really tempting alternative for those strapped for cash.


This. Ive been in the market for an exhaust for a long time and I cant seem to pull the trigger on any of them. Ive read the feedback on purchases from various companies, looked at a lot of youtube videos, looked at dyno's etc.. I just want a good tone with little to no drone at a good price. Ive been leaning towards Eurojets Gen 2 ....but the sound in the vids from the OP isnt too bad. I think Ill either go Eurojet or Tsudo.....

I would go with AWE...but then its out of my price range and links like this scares me (he has a 08 rabbit):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5787468-AWE-Exhaust-Question-Rabbit 

If that kind of stuff happens that early...Id spend my money elsewhere. I wonder if its a common problem


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

There was a bit of drone before the installation of the cherry bomb but again the catalytic converter was removed. Im confident if you dont go to the extent we did this exhaust is a bang for the buck, great sound, a little bump in ponies and great looking tips. Ive installed everything from "Top name brand" parts to cheap ebay crap. I'll say this for an ebay exhaust if your on a budget and arent looking for anything more than a good sounding exhaust with good fitment this is it.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> There was a bit of drone before the installation of the cherry bomb but again the catalytic converter was removed. Im confident if you dont go to the extent we did this exhaust is a bang for the buck, great sound, a little bump in ponies and great looking tips. Ive installed everything from "Top name brand" parts to cheap ebay crap. I'll say this for an ebay exhaust if your on a budget and arent looking for anything more than a good sounding exhaust with good fitment this is it.


and it's an SRS racing exhaust not a Tsudo exhaust. you will be disappointed with the Tsudo exhaust. the only thing Tsudo is the Downpipe.:beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

2ptslo said:


> and it's an SRS racing exhaust not a Tsudo exhaust. you will be disappointed with the Tsudo exhaust. the only thing Tsudo is the Downpipe.:beer:


Good to know...thanks!


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Updated sound clips plus an extra one of my buddy's 8valve turbo


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

well over two years later and the exhaust is holding up like a champ. this is to reinforce that not everything on eBay is junk (for all the non-believers out there) :beer: no cracks in the welds, no rattles, no rust :thumbup::heart:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Just to clarify since I can't see the original photos in this thread to compare...this is the SRS Type R1 exhaust being sold on Ebay currently?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Would you recommend the test pipe? if its holding up then its a pretty good deal.


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

I had the same exhaust from ebay on my mk5 with downpipe. Never sounded like that in the videos. Just swapped out the muffler to a magnaflow and sounds awesome. I have video somewhere of the old set up.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

A1an said:


> Just to clarify since I can't see the original photos in this thread to compare...this is the SRS Type R1 exhaust being sold on Ebay currently?


i don't know if currently but yes it's an SRS exhaust



mk6matt said:


> Would you recommend the test pipe? if its holding up then its a pretty good deal.


everything is perfect! :beer::thumbup::heart:



MiffedRatx1 said:


> I had the same exhaust from ebay on my mk5 with downpipe. Never sounded like that in the videos. Just swapped out the muffler to a magnaflow and sounds awesome. I have video somewhere of the old set up.



i simply added the cherry bomb and it's amazing. Perhaps you had the 150hp version of the engine in the MK5? that could have an effect. I don't know nor could i even begin to investigate why yours sounded different.

In conclusion, if anyone out there has a MKVI 2.5L and wants a cheap great sounding exhaust, they should definitely investigate this setup. I've had magnaflow and borla exhausts in the past and (considering the price and quality) this is the best overall purchase.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

This is good to hear, I just ordered one. I'm hoping it will be here this week :beer:


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

2ptslo said:


> i don't know if currently but yes it's an SRS exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I read the post wrong. I thought you had a full tsuedo exhaust. Didn't read the part about the neuspeed set up. Please disregard.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

mk6matt said:


> This is good to hear, I just ordered one. I'm hoping it will be here this week :beer:


congrats! hope you're as happy with it as I am. :thumbup::thumbup:

are you just doing the cat-back or the downpipe as well? if you're doing the downpipe as well get that cherry bomb resonator i mentioned in the thread and an O2 spacer to ensure no CEL :heart::beer:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I am getting just the test pipe, I already have AWE's cat back. I am going to install it first, see what I think and adjust from there. I will try to make a video once its here.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahhhh sweet...original pics are now showing for me. Looks the same as what they have now with the exception of the tips. If anyone else jumps on this paired with the stock cat I would love to get some feedback.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

My thoughts so far: looks good as far as I can tell. Perfect length but hangers needed about a 1/4" cut off. I also reused the bolts that were on the manifold but since they were severely rusted the flange had to be ground down so the nuts would catch thread. It also has 2 O2 bungs but I only have one on the mid pipe. Sounds awesome with my cat back though, very throaty. It also drones less on the highway :thumbup: Overall first impression: I would definitely buy it again :beer:


----------

